# [2009 NBA Playoffs 2nd Round Game 3] Houston Rockets vs. Los Angeles Lakers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*[1-1]*


*TOYOTA CENTER
Friday, 5/8
9:30 PM ET
ESPN*​


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

_*Preview*_​


> Round 3 might be a more fitting label than Game 3 when the Los Angeles Lakers and Houston Rockets meet Friday night in the Western Conference semifinal series.
> 
> Ron Artest of the Rockets and Derek Fisher of the Lakers were ejected in separate incidents and a total of five technical fouls were called in Los Angeles' testy 111-98 victory on Wednesday night that evened the series at 1-1.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I will be highly disappointed if our crowd doesn't come out like the Blazers.


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

Everybody's gonna be watching this game. The Rockets need to keep their cool and like the article says find ways to get Yao the ball, even if it means forcing it down there.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

No Fisher for the Lakers in this game. Meh


...And the All-Defensive teams are a joke. Shane and Ron were in the 2nd team.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Going to be a hell of a game.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Wafer Update (and other notes)*



> Finally, it should be noted that Von Wafer was a full participant in practice this afternoon; one day after being sent to the locker room for his tantrum during the second half of Game 2. Adelman addressed Wafer’s status for Game 3, saying the fourth-year guard will dress and be available to play Friday night.
> 
> “It was a situation that happened and we talked about it,” said Adelman. “It’s over with and we’re moving on. He didn’t like coming out and he doesn’t have to like coming out but it’s his job to accept that. So we talked about it.
> 
> ...





> In the Rockets' camp, there weren't too many raised eyebrows over the punishments handed down by the league, though head coach Rick Adelman questioned how Fisher's premeditated act could warrant nothing more than the same penalty Orlando's Rafer Alston received for slapping Boston's Eddie House.
> 
> "That’s pretty amazing," he said. "So if you slap a guy in the back of the head or if you just about take someone’s head off, they’re the same punishment.
> 
> "I think it was a malicious play and I’m shocked because I’ve always admired Derek Fisher and I’m just shocked at the severity of the way he went after it. He could have broke (Scola's) jaw if he hit him in the wrong spot. There’s just no excuse for anybody doing that. It was a play that should never have happened and I would assume that Derek Fisher would probably wish he hadn’t done it now."





> “I think there a feeling that it was going to be an easy series,” said Shane Battier. “A nice 4-0 sweep and we were going to be a skid mark on the Lakers’ victory parade. I think Game 1 showed them we’re not a bad team and we actually can do some things and maybe win a few games in this series.
> 
> “I don’t think they have a lot of respect for us to be honest with you, which is fine. We don’t care. We’re not going to play any harder or less hard – we’re going to play our game. Let the basketball settle it.”


http://my.nba.com/thread.jspa?threadID=5700036638


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> I will be highly disappointed if our crowd doesn't come out like the Blazers.


then i very much doubt that you'll be disappointed. rockets fans are going to be buzzing. this is seems like a more heated series, against a better team no less.

shane battier is one of the classiest players in the league. he's such a solid player that he doesn't let kobe's antics get to him (like artest did).


----------



## ztpc_lukui (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to Toyata Center ,Lakers .

Just remember what you did to us ,and we'll pay back .


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Geez,this forum isn't as hot as it was 3 years ago...where's all the Rockets fans?


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Let's go,Rockets!!! ****'m up!


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Lakers are coming to play, cause Kobe is going to be ready, Ron Artest ran his mouth, let's see if he can back it up.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

David Thorpe said:


> *Adjustments*
> 
> *Houston*
> • To match L.A.'s first-quarter pace, Adelman inserted Kyle Lowry and Von Wafer, two great runners. It helped Houston get untracked. But they went really small with Wafer, Lowry and Aaron Brooks, and Carl Landry and Chuck Hayes inside. Wafer is such a poor ball handler that Adelman can not play him much in the shooting guard spot, and moving him to the 3 meant he had few ballhandling duties. It was a smart move, and that Rockets lineup helped Houston outscore L.A. 32-18 in the second quarter. Landry and Hayes play so much bigger than they really are, and together they outplayed L.A.'s inside guys. It's a unit that Adelman can now go to with confidence going forward if he wants to jump start his team.
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs/2009/columns/story?page=ScoutingRocketsLakers3


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Lakers are coming to play, cause Kobe is going to be ready, Ron Artest ran his mouth, let's see if he can back it up.


Kobe's going to get hit with a "T" early in this game. Hopefully Houston can roll to a pretty easy win tonight and let LA know this is going to be a long series.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*it Is Payback Time.*


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

lakeshows said:


> Everybody's gonna be watching this game. The Rockets need to keep their cool and like the article says find ways to get Yao the ball, even if it means forcing it down there.


That's what she said. And what you actually said, I agree.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Look who's back. Scola with 8 and 5 in the 1st qtr.


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

Everytime I see Tmac I think about this:







:tumbleweed:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

We're just making stupid TO's.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

These turnovers are ridiculous. Make smart plays people.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah Lakers are going to take this in 5


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

2nd half..... that's the Rockets team I know and love.... and get pissed at, punch walls, slams table, facepalms, etc.


----------



## aeropride (Jan 24, 2009)

sadly i stoped watching after LA jumped out to a 10 point lead in the 3rd. i was right the game was over.

edit- game one was a fluke.


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

aeropride said:


> sadly i stoped watching after LA jumped out to a 10 point lead in the 3rd. i was right the game was over.
> 
> edit- game one was a fluke.


I don't know if you are a Rockets fan, but the Rockets need less fans like you. They were down 6 with 4 minutes to go. They were in it all the way until the last minute or two.

The problem is that without a Kobe type superstar on the Rockets, they NEED their role players to play well. Aaron Brooks didn't play well, Scola didn't make an impact, Battier never scores much, and Artest was forcing shots. If that continues to happen they will lose every game.

The Rockets need to play smarter, and yet be aggressive and not turn the ball over like they have.


----------



## aeropride (Jan 24, 2009)

> They were down 6 with 4 minutes to go. They were in it all the way until the last minute or two.


we're not a 4th quarter team. its been proven time and time again.


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

aeropride said:


> we're not a 4th quarter team. its been proven time and time again.


The Rockets also were a team that hadn't got past the first round since Hakeem was here.

Real fans believe in their team.


----------

